# How many of you take clomid even though you ovulate?



## vebanfield80

I have read mixed information about people that ovulate on their own but who are prescribed clomid, some information I've read states that it doesn't give any added benefit and others state that it ripens up more follicles meaning that there is more chance each cycle.

I haven't discussed this with my gp, just thought I'd ask the question as it might help while we wait another 18 months for ivf on the nhs (obviously hoping that we do it for ourselves in the meantime!).

Thanks


----------



## TTC4+yrs

I ovulate on my own and I am starting my second cycle of clomid. I am just going to keep my fingers crossed and trust my GP is doing the right thing but putting me on clomid. 

Has your GP prescribed clomid for you?


----------



## vebanfield80

TTC4+yrs said:


> I ovulate on my own and I am starting my second cycle of clomid. I am just going to keep my fingers crossed and trust my GP is doing the right thing but putting me on clomid.
> 
> Has your GP prescribed clomid for you?

Thanks, I haven't been prescribed it, just thought I'd do a bit of research before going to see him again... good luck with your second cycle, have you had any side effects?


----------



## TTC4+yrs

I had a lot of hot flashes and some dizziness, but other then that I was fine...


----------



## pink32

Hi Vebenfield80,
i ovulate on my own...i just completed my first course of clomid....DH has low sperms and my FS said it will increase ovulation and give the spermies more of target....and yes you can ovulated more eggs....they told me i should've released 2 eggs - i just ovulated on monday - i think....so we will see if clomid has worked for us... fx'd...
if you ovulate on your own, what is the reason you are needing to do ivf? is it male factor?:hugs:


----------



## HappyDaze

I ov'd on my own and was prescribed clomid. It made me release three mature follicles and actually led to my BFP (we did IUI also). One of my FS concerns was my short cycles and she thought that clomid might help lengthen this - i OV early, and she thought the clomid would help this - it did as i ov'd on CD14 instead of usual CD10-12. 

The only side effect I had was extreme emotions on the third day of taking it (i sobbed all evening, so unlike me!) - I took it at night before i went to sleep as I've heard this can help you sleep through some of the other side-effects.


----------



## vebanfield80

pink32 said:


> Hi Vebenfield80,
> i ovulate on my own...i just completed my first course of clomid....DH has low sperms and my FS said it will increase ovulation and give the spermies more of target....and yes you can ovulated more eggs....they told me i should've released 2 eggs - i just ovulated on monday - i think....so we will see if clomid has worked for us... fx'd...
> if you ovulate on your own, what is the reason you are needing to do ivf? is it male factor?:hugs:

Thanks Pink32, both myself and my husband are fine, no issues, it's just been 18 months and not even a hint of a bfp. I'm sure it will happen eventually, just need to feel like I'm doing something! Thanks


----------



## vebanfield80

HappyDaze said:


> I ov'd on my own and was prescribed clomid. It made me release three mature follicles and actually led to my BFP (we did IUI also). One of my FS concerns was my short cycles and she thought that clomid might help lengthen this - i OV early, and she thought the clomid would help this - it did as i ov'd on CD14 instead of usual CD10-12.
> 
> The only side effect I had was extreme emotions on the third day of taking it (i sobbed all evening, so unlike me!) - I took it at night before i went to sleep as I've heard this can help you sleep through some of the other side-effects.

Thanks HappyDaze, congratulations on your bfp, how long have you been trying? Myself and my husband have no "issues", so considered "unexplained infertility" at the moment. I think I will make an appointment with my GP to see what he says... Thanks


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi 

I Ov on my own and just took my 1st clomid tablet last night before bed. I have been TTC for 32+ months (im losing count at this stage) and the FS said after my HSG which I had in June that I should see if clomid will work as even if you do Ov on your own it can make better eggs and more eggs meaning increasing your chances. (I am unexplained as well - both myself and DH are perfectly fine). 

I really hope it works for me - if not Im already on the IVF waiting list for next April-May which Im so terrified of and really dont want. Ive already postponed it for a year so might postpone for another one if no success.


----------



## caroleb73

Hi Ladies,

DH and I have been TTC for 15 months now and had the whole barrage of tests and all completely ok. I just hate the label of "unexplained fertility" so frustrating. I also O on my own but always early on day 11 or 12.

I am not on Clomid but a drug called Femara/Letrozole which does exactly the same as clomid but with less side effects and it clears from your body immediately so some docs prefer it. I know that Clomid is way cheaper than Femara so that is why it is commonly used with the NHS. I am unfortunately living away from the UK right now and fertility is not included on my health insurance so have to pay for every bit of my treatment which sucks. I have just completed my first cycle on the drugs and no luck so back to the docs today for a scan and if the ovaries are ok then start taking the next round.

I was confused too about taking it at first as I O on my own but my doc told me that it helps improve the quality and quantity of eggs released each month and thus increasing your chances of the BFP. At this stage I am very happy to try it as doing nothing each month and hoping that it would all just happen naturally was getting me down but everyone is different. 

There are some good facts and figures about Clomid and Femara stating that over 40% of people get a BFP within the first 3 cycles of taking it. Lets hope that we are part of the 40% :hugs:


----------



## vebanfield80

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi
> 
> I Ov on my own and just took my 1st clomid tablet last night before bed. I have been TTC for 32+ months (im losing count at this stage) and the FS said after my HSG which I had in June that I should see if clomid will work as even if you do Ov on your own it can make better eggs and more eggs meaning increasing your chances. (I am unexplained as well - both myself and DH are perfectly fine).
> 
> I really hope it works for me - if not Im already on the IVF waiting list for next April-May which Im so terrified of and really dont want. Ive already postponed it for a year so might postpone for another one if no success.

Thanks RebaRezzelba, thats good to know, i'm in the process of changing GP so hope that he/she will will consider giving this ago. We had an appointment with the local FS as our old GP had said we could be considered for IVF even though we'd only be ttc for 18 months (I even called him back to check that it wasn't 3 years as per the NICE guidelines, but he was very insistent that he was right), so needless to say at the appointment we were advised that we'd have to wait another 18 months (if nothing has happened) - I was a bit upset at the time and now wish i'd asked about clomid. Hopefully it will be something my new GP can prescribe, if he/she thinks its worth a go. Good luck with pursuing the non-ivf route, this ttc journey doesn't seem to get any easier, does it?!


----------



## vebanfield80

caroleb73 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> DH and I have been TTC for 15 months now and had the whole barrage of tests and all completely ok. I just hate the label of "unexplained fertility" so frustrating. I also O on my own but always early on day 11 or 12.
> 
> I am not on Clomid but a drug called Femara/Letrozole which does exactly the same as clomid but with less side effects and it clears from your body immediately so some docs prefer it. I know that Clomid is way cheaper than Femara so that is why it is commonly used with the NHS. I am unfortunately living away from the UK right now and fertility is not included on my health insurance so have to pay for every bit of my treatment which sucks. I have just completed my first cycle on the drugs and no luck so back to the docs today for a scan and if the ovaries are ok then start taking the next round.
> 
> I was confused too about taking it at first as I O on my own but my doc told me that it helps improve the quality and quantity of eggs released each month and thus increasing your chances of the BFP. At this stage I am very happy to try it as doing nothing each month and hoping that it would all just happen naturally was getting me down but everyone is different.
> 
> There are some good facts and figures about Clomid and Femara stating that over 40% of people get a BFP within the first 3 cycles of taking it. Lets hope that we are part of the 40% :hugs:

Thanks caroleb73, fingers crossed that the Femara does the trick - it makes sense that it improves the quality/quantity as its often prescribed to couples with male factor issues. Fingers crossed my GP will agree and consider this route - especially since it is stated within the NICE guidelines for the NHS that for "unexplained infertility" it is tried... this ttc malarky is really tough, just wish i could not think about it, but its easier said than done!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi - it sure isnt easy - its a bloody nightmare sometimes when you see people all around you falling pregnant on the 1st or 2nd try. But I suppose it will happen for us too - its just taking a bit longer. 

I hope the DR can give you the clomid (not sure if it has to be the FS who prescribes it though) - if Dr can't then just ask to be referred to FS again (thats what I did) and demand that you are given it prior to trying IVF. 

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi i was apparently ov fine altho i had a polycystic ovary.....my fs suggested clomid because of the polycysts & the fact we had been ttc for a year....i got my bfp after the 4th cycle on clomid & delighted to say im now 28 weeks already & its twins!!! good luck if u do take clomid....its fab! x


----------



## LeaArr

I ovulate on my own, but am on Clomid. My RE said that I am a "not so good ovulator" She is just hoping to give me a boost so I have a better chance at quality eggs.


----------



## FutureMommie

I ov regularly and was perscribed clomid, my RE said I should release more than one eggie.


----------



## vebanfield80

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi i was apparently ov fine altho i had a polycystic ovary.....my fs suggested clomid because of the polycysts & the fact we had been ttc for a year....i got my bfp after the 4th cycle on clomid & delighted to say im now 28 weeks already & its twins!!! good luck if u do take clomid....its fab! x

Wow Dancingkaty1, thats fab news, congratulations - right, i'm off to get my new GP sorted to kick some ass ;-)


----------



## crystal443

Hiya,

I ovulate regularly and was prescribed Clomid for my first two pregnancies which resulted in healthy babies, we're trying for number 3 and have taken 3 rounds of Clomid just had a two month break from and will be starting it again. Hubby has no issues with swimmers and my tubes are clear and blood all came back normal so its unexplained infertility. I was told all three times that it would give me a boost and that would hopefully do the trick. We'll see but fingers crossed it soon works before we have to move on to more advanced treatment. Good luck to you and I hope you get your BFP before you need any drugs!!!


----------



## hopes fading

Hi ladies. My af is due on Sunday and if she comes (I think she will, absolutely no sign to say otherwise, sadly) then I will start my 1st cycle with clomid on day 2. Hearing these stories is amazing, I feel excited about TTC for the first time in a very long time. All the best of luck to us all and big congrats to all those already 'in the club'! X


----------



## vebanfield80

hopes fading said:


> Hi ladies. My af is due on Sunday and if she comes (I think she will, absolutely no sign to say otherwise, sadly) then I will start my 1st cycle with clomid on day 2. Hearing these stories is amazing, I feel excited about TTC for the first time in a very long time. All the best of luck to us all and big congrats to all those already 'in the club'! X

oooh, how exciting hopes fading, how long have you been trying? Did you GP prescribe the clomid it was a FS? I've managed to get an appointment with my GP on Monday, so we'll see what she has to say :wacko:


----------



## hopes fading

vebanfield80 said:


> hopes fading said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. My af is due on Sunday and if she comes (I think she will, absolutely no sign to say otherwise, sadly) then I will start my 1st cycle with clomid on day 2. Hearing these stories is amazing, I feel excited about TTC for the first time in a very long time. All the best of luck to us all and big congrats to all those already 'in the club'! X
> 
> oooh, how exciting hopes fading, how long have you been trying? Did you GP prescribe the clomid it was a FS? I've managed to get an appointment with my GP on Monday, so we'll see what she has to say :wacko:Click to expand...

Hi. We have been trying for 17 months since a mmc and it was the FS that prescribed clomid. I think you should sound your GP out about it for sure. It certainly seems to be a solution that works for many women so let's hope that includes us soon too! All the best of luck. X


----------



## hopes fading

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi i was apparently ov fine altho i had a polycystic ovary.....my fs suggested clomid because of the polycysts & the fact we had been ttc for a year....i got my bfp after the 4th cycle on clomid & delighted to say im now 28 weeks already & its twins!!! good luck if u do take clomid....its fab! x

This is wonderful to hear! I am an identical twin and I would absolutely love to have twins myself. When the FS told me that clomid increased the likelyhood of multiple births by 10% I said "great!" and he gave me a bit of a lecture about how it can be dangerous, blah blah blah! I felt like pointing out that my Mum is one of zillions of people who managed it well enough 34 years ago when healthcare wasn't half as good as it is now - but then I thought better of it incase he revoked my prescription :winkwink: Do you know what sex your babies are? X


----------



## snl41296

this is my 2nd cycle on Clomid I ovualte every month regular and get af every 28/30 days without fail for ever. I am on 50mg and I take it CD 5-9


----------



## jemma 24

hi im new to all this im nearly 24 and been told that i have unexplained infertility and i O on my own but docter decided to try me on 50mg of clomid for 6 months i have now finished my first round of clomid which i had 2 mature folicales but got :bfn: i am now on my scand round of clomid and hopes this will be the month for me.


----------



## hopes fading

Hi. I can update that I got my BFP on my 3rd cycle of clomid - didn't o on 50mg so I took 100mg for 2 cycles. I am 6 weeks today and have a viability scan in 10 days time. Very nervous but happy.

Good luck ladies. X


----------



## MommaHutch

I ovulate *most* of the time without clomid, though it can run as late as CD 20. I was prescribed it to help with LPD, though so far it hasn't helped that at all.


----------



## glitterqueen

so glad i saw this thread I asked my fs about clomid a year ago and he told me no point as I ov every month go straight to ivf- I am 42. It make sense that it would improve egg quality which seems to be my only problem. So cross now reading that other gp s think its worth a try bloody NHS. I did ask my own gp but he won't consider it and said i will have to speak to fs- useless. I am making an appt with another gp and am off to e-mail my ivf clinic to ask if i can try it before ivf in march- will keep you posted x


----------



## Dwrgi

Hello! I ovulate naturally, but was told that Clomid may give the eggs a 'jump start'; also it was another attempt to get pregnant before IUI. Just finished my third month of Clomid and my period has started today, so I am gutted. Have been TTC for three years, and lost a baby last October. Been trying for another year-timeis not on my side, as I'm 39. Sooooo fed up. Am going to start IUI in the January now-can't face doing it over Xmas, and the heartache if it doesn't work.
My experiences of Clomid were that it gave me really bad headaches whilst I was taking it, gave me terrible acne, which has cleared up. I also ovulated twice in the second month, so do make sure that you have sex every other day from Day 10-20 just to make sure you don't miss out. Good luck!


----------

